# Cytainment



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2005)

Hallo erstmal 

Erstmal ganz kurz zu mir, hab mich ja gerade erst angemeldet:
Ich bin 43 Jahre und selbst im Internet (sog. Paid4-Bereich) tätig.
Bisher aber offenbar noch nicht in diesem Forum negativ aufgefallen mit meinem Dienst 

Da mein Dienst hauptsächlich werbefinanziert ist, kenn ich mich auch einigermassen aus mit diversen Anbietern,- auch im (halb)-pornographischen Bereich.

MEIN Dienst ist frei ab 16 Jahren, aber die Eingangsseiten sind ja oft dementsprechend gestaltet....

(ups, sorry: wird sicher ein längerer Beitrag!)

Irgendwann vor 1 1/2 oder 2 Jahren habe ich einmal einen "Schnupperzugang" für 5 Euro oder so bei einer Seite der Firma Cytainment Hamburg geordert. Als nicht ganz unerfahrener InternetUser natürlich mit einer Emailadresse von Free-Anbietern, die inzwischen nicht mal mehr existiert 

Ich gebe DAS also zu 

Bereits nach 10 Minuten Nutzung war klar zu erkennen, dass weder die Angebote funzten noch eine gewisse Qualität erkennbar war.

Seit DIESEM MOMENT habe ich besagte Seite NIE MEHR betreten (ich weiss aufgrund von PC-Wechsel, den man ja nun alle paar Jahre evtl. mal durchführt, nicht mal mehr die URL dieser Seite!)

Nach nur wenigen Wochen wurden monatlich ca. 38 Euro abgebucht von meinem Konto.

Was macht der schlaue Internet-User dann?
Er kündigt!
Ich also Email getippert an die Firma, als Antwort kam eine sonderbare Mail (sinngemäss):

"Wir bedauern Ihre Kündigung, brauchen aber dafür Ihre Kontodaten!"



Meine Antwort:

"Meine Kontodaten haben Sie, leider. Die Abbuchung wurde aber inzwischen von mir gestoppt...."

Als Emailantwort DARAUF kam lediglich die gleiche Email, die bereits bei der ersten Kündigung per Mail ankam (offichtlich Autoresponder!)

Okay, dann war ich etwas blöd und habe noch für einige Monate bezahlt (allerdings im Überweisungs-Betreff oft "ICH KÜNDIGE" angegeben lol)

Nachdem all das nicht fruchtete, kündigte ich per Einschreiben....

Was aber nix brachte 

Seit Herbst 2004 hat Cytainment eine Forderung von 400+ Euro an ein Hamburger Inkassobüro gegeben.

Die Mahnungen dieser Firma hab ich wohlwollend ignoriert.

Gestern Abend bekam ich einen Anruf dieser Inkassokanzlei:

Ich wurde gefragt, ob ich gewillt bin, zu zahlen.
Ich fragte nach, nach dem Namen und ob der Anrufer persönlich mit der Firma Cytainment zu tun habe, ausser der Inkassobeauftragung.

Antwort: Nein

Daraufhin erklärte ich kurz meine diversen Kündigungsversuche etc.

Antwort: dann geht das morgen ans Gericht....

Meine Antwort: Ja gerne, ich zahl keinen Cent mehr. Mein Anwalt ist ebenfalls informiert und wird sich drum kümmern.

Daraufhin grunzte der Inkassobüroinhaber ein "NABEND" und knallte den Hörer auf 

So....
Das war es bisher


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2005)

Siny schrieb:
			
		

> Das war es bisher.


Wird es wahrscheinlich auch bleiben. Der Inkassotyp hat wahrscheinlich nur versucht zu retten, was noch zu retten ist - Dein Dampfer ist aber somit unwiederbringlich in der Hamburger Dubiosi-Suppe untergegangen. Cytainment hat die Forderung (meinem Erachten nach) ohne Inhalt weiter verkauft, bevor sie nach Holland abgewandert sind. Eigentlich wissen alle beteiligten, dass sie mit diesem Müll vor Gericht nicht zu erscheinen brauchen - besonders die IP-Adresse (nämlich wahrscheinlich Deine) ist uninteressant, da längst deren Verifizierung verfallen!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2007)

*AW: Cytainment*

hab ich auch schon mit denen hinter mir. Da muss man cool bleiben. Hab erst mal in Hamburg bei der Staatsanwaltschaft angerufen damals und mich über die Fa. Cytainment informiert. Mir wurde gesagt, dass da wohl schon andere Sachen laufen. O.K. dann hab ich die Inkasso-Fa. "Persolvo" (so hiess die glaube ich) mal recheriert - die gehört zu Cytainment irgendwie dazu. 

Hab bei Cytainment angerufen und ganz normal mein "Anliegen" geschildert. Na, ja mit dem konnte man einigermaßen vernünftig reden und seit dem hab ich von denen nix mehr gehört.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2007)

*AW: Cytainment*



> hab ich auch schon mit denen hinter mir. Da muss man cool bleiben.


aber sehr cool, nach über zwei Jahren?  da ist sind ja schon Spinnweben drauf ...


----------



## pelecora (15 August 2007)

Hallo. Da bin ich ja nicht der einzige, der auf solche Firma reinfällt. Hatte nur angeklickt, keine Bestellung, keine Zusage, oder sonstige Einwilligung gegeben, nur angesehn u bin wieder raus. Heute seh ich, dass mir diese Firma 1 x 19,90 € abgebucht hat. Gehört da Concept Media auch dazu, die haben auch abgebucht: 9,90 €, Was tun? Werde von der Bank die Beträge mal stornieren lassen u. Reaktion abwarten. Noch schönen Abend.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2007)

*AW: Cytainment*

ich wurde fast ein halbes jahr von diesen 3 firmen gelinkt,weil ich meine kontoauszüge nicht richtig durch gesehen hatte.es sind die anbieter concept media,cytainment und cyberservice die immer fleißig abgebucht haben.als ich endlich aufmerksam wurde,behaupte-
ten die leutchen sie hätten mir einen pin-code über meine festnetz-nr.geschickt.  ???
ich habe deren dienste nie in anspruch genommen und auch nicht bestellt.wunder mich,wie
kommen die an meine konto-nr.???
Rat.: sofort stornieren...die drohen zwar mit gerichtlichen schritten


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2007)

*AW: Cytainment*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich wurde .... von diesen 3 firmen gelinkt ... anbieter concept media,cytainment und cyberservice ....
> kommen die an meine konto-nr.?


Na wie wohl? Da hier drei verschiedene Firmen abgebucht haben, dürfte die Antwort relativ eindeutig in die Richtung gehen, dass eigentlich ganz jmd. anders nämlich die drei Firmen gelinkt hat. Nur war es eben deine Kontonummer, die derjenige eben immer wieder hergenommen hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Cytainment*

http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/vermei...fabrik-einkauf-per-internet-5.html#post473709


----------



## Weber (10 Mai 2014)

*Eigentlich hatte ich mit Cytainment AG & Co. KG nichts zu tun - bislang*, sondern mit Cyberservices B.V., die hinter verschiedenen Internet- Betrugsportalen stecken, u.a. einem Portal für Kontaktbörsen: Affaire.com (vgl. www.erfahrungen.com/mit/Affaire-com ). Dabei ist Cytainment kein Internet-Neuland-Gänger (vgl. www.teltarif.de/forum/x-internet/telspass-com-abzocke/3148.html sowie www.heise.de/tp/artikel/17/17023/1.html ) - offensichtlich sind sie jedoch immer noch im lukrativen Internet-Betrugsgeschäft (10 Jahre später!) aktiv, weswegen ich nun über ein Inkassounternehmen Post erhielt, eine angebliche Forderung von Cytainment, ursprünglich eben von Cytainment wg. diesem "Kontaktportal":

*Affaire.com ist ein betrügerisches Portal*, dass ich aufgrund meiner Erfahrung klar so benenne. Ich kann jedem Betroffenen nur empfehlen auch bei der Polizei eine Anzeige wegen versuchtem Betrug zu machen. Interessierte empfehle ich dieses "Kontaktportal" klar zu meiden.
Ansonsten grundsätzlich nicht zahlen - Lastschriften zurückgeben, sowie Giro- und E-Mailkonten ggf. austauschen.

*Zum Portal:* Animateure (s. AGB) gekauft, Fakefotos teilweise doppelt oder alt. Sofern man noch keine Premium-Mitgliedschaft hat wird man mehrfach kontaktiert. Antwortet man, landen die Antworten alle im Postausgang (gehen jedoch nicht raus). Mit einer Testmitgliedschaft (Premium) gehen sie dann automatisiert raus. Anschließend antwortet keiner mehr. Ziel erreicht - neues Bauernopfer mit Abbuchungsdaten. Mein Girokonto hatte ich geschlossen - mit weiser Voraussicht. Wenigstens können Sie nicht mehr abbuchen. Jetzt kommen "nur" noch ständig Mahn- und Drohschreiben per Post nach Hause. Gebt keine richtigen Adressen ein bzw. meidet direkt das Affaire.com - Portal, wie mehrfach im Internet (z.B. in den Kommentaren zu http://www.anwalt24.de/beitraege-ne...te-cyberservices-b-v-anwalt-3-tage-testzugang ) zu lesen.

=> Folge: Keine Freude, kein Spaß, kein Kontakt (aber eine Menge Ärger und Arbeit).

Weitere Folgen (Hauptgeschäft?): Mahnungen, Anwälte (Fix & Mosbach, Johnsallee 13, 20148 Hamburg) sowie Mahnungen von Inkassounternehmen ([email protected], [email protected],[email protected] u.W.). Meine Empfehlung: Zahlt nie! Denn sie versuchen es gerne ein Jahr später erneut ... . Fördert solch' unseriösen Geschäftspartner nicht!

Keine Kündigungsbestätigungen - auch auf (internationale) Einschreiben an Cyberservices B.V., Keizersgracht 62-64, 1015 CS Amsterdam, Niederlande. In meinem Fall kam nach einem Jahr mal eine Kündigungsbestätigung per Mail (!), vermutlich weil ich wieder auf Schreiben von Inkassounternehmen entsprechend reagierte (=keine vertraglichen Grundlagen vorhanden, die eine Forderung von Cyberservices bzw. Cytainment AG & Co. KG. Allerdings hatten sie behauptet, ich hätte ein neues Abo dort abgeschlossen, obwohl ich diese vermeidliche Kontaktbörse nun kannte. Ergo: Weitere Mahnungen und Drohungen, diesmal von Cytainment AG & Co. KG und National Inkasso GmbH.

Zahlt nie, sammelt die Schreiben und insbesondere die Kündigungsbestätigung. Mit angeblichen Anmeldedaten scheint es ein klarer Betrug zu sein. Die Abschreckung mit Mahnungen und Drohungen scheint viele zum Zahlen zu bewegen. Dieses muss nach meiner Erfahrung das eigentliche - leider erfolgreiche - Geschäftsmodell sein .

Ich habe denen geschrieben, dass sie die vermeintlichen Beträge einklagen sollen.
Eigentlich brauchen solche Betrugsfirmen doch mal einen Präzedenzfall, nicht wahr?


----------



## yakori1980 (19 Dezember 2014)

Habe auch mit dieser komischen Firma Probleme, sollen den dienst gemacht haben, aber waren nie auf irgendeiner seite geschweige angerufen!" aber andauernd legen die auf, beleidigen einen und trotzdem drohen die weiter, aber das schon 10 jahre her und das neuste vor 2 jahren komisch oder


----------



## Aktivgegen (12 November 2018)

Cytainment treibt seit Februar 18 einen Betrag von 230€ plus inzwischen RA Kosten von 165€ einer Kanzlei ksp Hamburg bei mir ein.

An einem Vormittag soll ich über Festnetz mit 0900 Nummer mehrmals angerufen haben. Was ich nicht machte. In meiner Fritzbox waren tatsächlich diese Nummern vermutlich gehackt eingetragen. Auch wurde der Zugangt zur Box verändert, so das ich die Box neu einstellen mußte. Ich weigerte mich lange und habe auch eine Betrugsanzeige bei der Polizei sofort gestartet. Nach 3 Monaten ging diese zu den Akten, da kein Hacker ermittelt werden konnte. Ein RA kostete mich bereits 300€ um gegen die Firma vorzugehen. Ist Jemand an der neuen Möglichkeit einer Sammelklage interessiert, um Kosten zu sparen? Kontakt [email protected] mit Betreff Cytainment

Modedit: Mailadresse gelöscht. Kontaktaufnahme ausschließlich über PN / Unterhaltung


----------



## jupp11 (12 November 2018)

Aktivgegen schrieb:


> Ist Jemand an der neuen Möglichkeit einer Sammelklage interessiert, um Kosten zu sparen?


Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklage. Es gibt die Musterfeststellungsklage  
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage#Musterfeststellungsklage.


> Eingetragene Verbraucherschutzverbände haben die Möglichkeit, zugunsten von mindestens zehn betroffenen Verbrauchern das Vorliegen oder Nichtvorliegen von tatsächlichen und rechtlichen Voraussetzungen für das Bestehen oder Nichtbestehen von Ansprüchen oder Rechtsverhältnissen feststellen zu lassen. Die Musterfeststellungsklage wird dabei ausschließlich zwischen dem klagenden Verbraucherschutzverband und der beklagten Partei geführt.


----------



## Aktivgegen (14 Dezember 2018)

Aktivgegen schrieb:


> Cytainment treibt seit Februar 18 einen Betrag von 230€ plus inzwischen RA Kosten von 165€ einer Kanzlei ksp Hamburg bei mir ein.
> 
> An einem Vormittag soll ich über Festnetz mit 0900 Nummer mehrmals angerufen haben. Was ich nicht machte. In meiner Fritzbox waren tatsächlich diese Nummern vermutlich gehackt eingetragen. Auch wurde der Zugangt zur Box verändert, so das ich die Box neu einstellen mußte. Ich weigerte mich lange und habe auch eine Betrugsanzeige bei der Polizei sofort gestartet. Nach 3 Monaten ging diese zu den Akten, da kein Hacker ermittelt werden konnte. Ein RA kostete mich bereits 300€ um gegen die Firma vorzugehen. Ist Jemand an der neuen Möglichkeit einer Sammelklage interessiert, um Kosten zu sparen? Kontakt [email protected] mit Betreff Cytainment
> 
> Modedit: Mailadresse gelöscht. Kontaktaufnahme ausschließlich über PN / Unterhaltung


Dann eben über:
*Musterfeststellungsklage*
Am 12. Juli 2018 wurde das Gesetz zur Einführung einer zivilprozessualen Musterfeststellungsklage erlassen (BGBl. I S. 1151). Mit der Musterfeststellungsklage können Ansprüche einer Vielzahl gleichartig geschädigter Verbraucher effizient geltend gemacht werden.[5] Die Gesetzesänderungen traten überwiegend am 1. November 2018 in Kraft.
Eingetragene Verbraucherschutzverbände haben die Möglichkeit, zugunsten von mindestens zehn betroffenen Verbrauchern das Vorliegen oder Nichtvorliegen von tatsächlichen und rechtlichen Voraussetzungen für das Bestehen oder Nichtbestehen von Ansprüchen oder Rechtsverhältnissen feststellen zu lassen. Die Musterfeststellungsklage wird dabei ausschließlich zwischen dem klagenden Verbraucherschutzverband und der beklagten Partei geführt. Damit stellt sie einen Fremdkörper in der Privatautonomie dar, wo Anspruchsinhaber sonst in der Verfahrensführung nicht von ihren Ansprüchen getrennt werden[6]. Die betroffenen Verbraucher können sich zu einem Klageregister anmelden und erreichen so die Hemmung der Verjährung ihrer etwaigen Ansprüche. Die Ergebnisse des Musterfeststellungsurteils haben Bindungswirkung für nachfolgende eigene Klagen der Verbraucher.


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2018)

Aktivgegen schrieb:


> Dann eben über: Musterfeststellungsklage


Also ich rechne nicht damit, dass es eine ernstzunehmende Klage gibt, an die du dich anhängen könntest. Kannst dein Anliegen ja einer Verbraucherzentrale vortragen und darauf hoffen, dass sie dir dort folgen können. Andererseits könntest do aber auch zu einen Anwalt deines Vertrauens gehen und dich ordentlich vertreten lassen.


----------



## Investigator (28 März 2019)

Ich habe mir nach vielen Jahren mal wieder den Mitgliederbereich - https://www.memberarea.tv/members/ - von Cytainment angeschaut.

Entfernt wurde das alte Coin-System, wie es scheint. Das damalige Java-Applet, mit dem seitens Cytainment viel Schindluder getrieben wurde, wird nicht mehr geladen und wurde gegen ein einfaches Bild ersetzt.

Aufgefallen ist mir, dass sie das System so konfiguriert haben, dass sogar Abo-Kündigungen ins leere laufen, die mit Kreditkarten abgeschlossen worden sind. Vor vielen Jahren wurde die Möglichkeit, Abos direkt im Mitglieder-Bereich automatisiert zu kündigen, den Kunden, die per Lastschrift bezahlten, gezielt verweigert, indem diese Option im Kunden-Menü der Lastschrift-Kunden ausgeblendet worden war.

Die Kündigungsmöglichkeit im Mitgliederbereich bei Kreditkartenzahlung wird zwar angeboten, inzwischen vom System aber ignoriert. Es handelt sich vermutlich nicht um ein Versehen, sondern um die übliche Masche, welche die Cytainment AG & Co. KG bereits in den vergangenen Jahren bei allen Lastschrift-Kunden abgezogen hat.

Dass bis zum heutigen Tage gegen einzelne Mitarbeiter dieses Unternehmen, welches sich in den vergangenen Jahren geradezu gewerbsmäßig mit "Tricksereien" finanziell über Wasser gehalten hat, bis heute kein ernstzunehmendes Strafverfahren eingeleitet und zu einem realen Hauptverfahren vor einem Landgericht - einschließlich dem Erlass von zahlreichen Haftbefehlen sowie der vollständigen Beschlagnahme von deren Servern/Hardware/Unterlagen in Kooperation mit den niederländischen Behörden - überführt worden ist, erstaunt schon sehr.
Ein hinreichender Anfangsverdacht hinsichtlich gewerbsmäßigen Betruges bestand in zahllosen Fällen, so dass man sich fragen muss, welche Hand bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg eigentlich welche andere wäscht?

Es ist jedenfalls nicht normal, dass über einen Zeitraum von mehr als ZEHN JAHREN ein Unternehmen im Erotikbereich tausende Menschen systematisch um viele millionen Euro erleichtert, aber die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg es weder für nötig befinden zu scheint, bei der Cytainment AG & Co. KG Durchsuchungen vorzunehmen/anzuordnen, geschweige denn ein Strafverfahren so voranzutreiben, dass Anklage gegen einzelne Mitarbeiter der Cytainment GmbH - wegen des Ausmaßes des Schadens und der Skrupellosigkeit des Unternehmens - vor einem Landgericht erhoben werden kann.

Das Ganze stinkt nach Korruption. Wahrscheinlich reichen die Seilschaften durch die familiären Betten bis hin zum gemeinsamen Ausflug auf den Golfplatz.

Da ich heute weiß, dass Staatsanwaltschaften Weisungen aus den Justizministerien erhalten und diese Ministerien (in Hamburg liebevoll und schlicht "Justizbehörde" genannt) von politischen Akteuren verwaltet und strukturiert werden, liegt es nahe, dass bei der Cytainment AG & Co. KG - möglicherweise durch den Vorstand/Aufsichtsrat - soziale Beziehungen zu politischen Funktionären bestehen, die ihrerseits Einflüsse in den Ministerien geltend machen und auf diese Weise in den vergangenen Jahren ernsthafte strafrechtliche Sanktionen erfolgreich zu vereiteln wussten.
Anders ist es nicht zu erklären, dass ein jahrelang fortwährender Dauerbetrug strafrechtlich in keiner Weise sanktioniert wird.

Oder was habt ihr in Hamburg bei der Staatsanwaltschaft dazu zu sagen?

Wahrscheinlich nichts. Weil man über weisungsgebundene Kungelei nicht offen spricht. Nicht wahr?!


----------



## Investigator (28 März 2019)

Hypothetisch etwas weiter gesponnen:

Die Cytainment AG & Co. KG pflegt zahlreiche geschäftliche und soziale Kontakte in erotische Milieus. Vermutlich auch in den Bereich der realen Prostitution, also genau dorthin, wo sich auch gerne politische Akteure und Mitarbeiter der Justiz privat bewegen.

Es liegt, denke ich, auf der Hand, dass dieser Personenkreis kein Interesse daran hat, mit seinen sexuellen Vorlieben in den öffentlichen Medien zur Diskussion gestellt zu werden. Insofern erführen also auch die Einstellungen von gegen die Cytainment AG & Co. KG - trotz begründetem Anfangsverdacht - "angestrengten" Ermittlungsverfahren eine durchaus im Rahmen des Realistischen liegende Erklärungsbasis.

In Leipzig sind jedenfalls - nach meinem Kenntnisstand - vor vielen Jahren zahlreiche Justiz-Organe hochgenommen worden, weil sie sich privat im Bereich der Prostitution mit Minderjährigen bewegt hatten. Dies repräsentierte einen Fall besonderer Qualität.

Ich glaube nicht, dass man in Hamburg anders vögelt, als sonst irgendwo.


----------



## jupp11 (28 März 2019)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> . Hab erst mal in Hamburg bei der Staatsanwaltschaft angerufen damals und mich über die Fa. Cytainment informiert. Mir wurde gesagt, dass da wohl schon andere Sachen laufen.


Stammt von März 2007. Die StA weiß also mindestens seit 12 Jahren vermutlich noch weit früher  
von den dubiosen Praktiken. Der Thread beginnt 2005. Die Justiz ist doch kein Rennpferd


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2019)

@Investigator

Das sind für mich persönlich durchaus nachvollziehbare Anschuldigungen. Nur ist das hier nicht das richtige Forum für deine Hetzjagd. Warum erstattest du nicht eine ordentliche Strafanzeige mit deinen Erkenntnissen bei der für dich zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft sondern verkriechst dich anscheinend hier in den Weiten des Internets? Selbst wenn das (AR-)Verfahren mit einer Rechtsbehelfsbelehrung an dich eingestellt werden würde, gibt es dann ja noch die Möglichkeit der Beschwerde, so dass das Verfahren durch die zuständige Generalstaatsanwaltschaft geprüft wird.

Einen Tip gebe ich dir aber noch: Strafanzeigen werden immer sorgfältig geprüft. Man kann eine besondere Qualität (Dynamik) in den Fall bringen, wenn die Anzeige von einem Anwalt kommt. Und wenn das alles nicht fruchtet, gibt's ja auch noch den Journalismus, als dritte Instanz.


----------



## Investigator (28 März 2019)

Ich benötige keine Aufklärung im Bereich des Strafrechts. Du scheinst auch nicht wirklich gelesen oder verstanden zu haben, was ich geschrieben habe.

Zum Einen wird in dieser Angelegenheit offenkundig seit mehr als 10 Jahren zwischen Mitarbeitern der Cytainment AG & Co. KG und den Behörden gekungelt und korrumpiert. Zum anderen hat die Polizei in strafrechtlichen Ermittlungsverfahren nichts zu melden. Die Verfahren werden von der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft geleitet. Die Staatsanwaltschaften ihrerseits sind in der BRD (Bananenrepublik Deutschland) politisch weisungsgebunden.

Wenn politische Akteure kein Interesse an einer Strafverfolgung haben, weil sie selbst in Schweinereien involviert sind oder andere Interessen (z. B. persönliche soziale Beziehungen etc.) höher wiegen, als eine sachgerechte Aufklärung, dann werden die Staatsanwaltschaften angewiesen, solche Verfahren einzustellen. Oder seht ihr irgend einen von diesen VW-Ratten in Untersuchungshaft?! In den USA gehen solche Leute 20 Jahre in den Knast. Hierzulande werden sie politisch geschützt.

Bei den Gerichten läuft das nicht anders. Richter werden über politische Ministerien über die Landgerichtspräsidenten, die ihrerseits neben ihrem Richteramt als sich im Außendienst befindliche Ministerialbeamte an den Gerichten arbeiten, am Kaffeetisch auf die politische Leitlinie eingestimmt. Wer nicht mitzieht, wird nicht versetzt und erhält ein schlechtes Dienstzeugnis. Das ist die Realität in diesem korrupten scheiß System.

Die Medien haben seit dem Bestehen der BRD nichts an dieser Korruption ändern können. Darüber hinaus traut sich an die Justiz sowieso fast niemand heran, was ja auch der Grund ist, weshalb die Justiz verfahren kann, wie es ihr beliebt. Diejenigen, die diverse Schweinereien offen benennen, werden zum Beispiel durch auf Beleidigung, Nötigung oder ähnliche konstruierte Strafverfahren politisch mundtot gemacht.

In Sachsen sind vor einigen Jahren zwei junge Mädchen gegen hochrangige Mitarbeiter der Justiz strafrechtlich vorgegangen, weil diese - gemäß den Aussagen der jungen Frauen - in einem Bordell ein- und ausgegangen waren, in denen die jungen Frauen damals als Minderjährige angeschafft hatten.
Die Konsequenzen der von den jungen Frauen angestrengten Bemühungen sahen so aus, dass die angeschuldigten Justizmitarbeiter, welche die jungen Mädchen scheinbar sexuell missbraucht hatten, vor Gericht strafrechtlich NICHT zur Verantwortung gezogen worden waren, sondern die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft - vermutlich infolge politischer Weisungen - gegen die beiden jungen Frauen Anklage erhoben hatte, weil diese die hochrangigen Justiz-Organe verunglimpft hätten.

Das ist nur ein Beispiel der juristischen Realität in dieser Bananenrepublik.
Was glaubst Du, was ich selbst schon Unsägliches an den Gerichten erlebt habe?! Das vermag sich ein unerfahrener Außenstehender nicht einmal entfernt auszumalen.
Die Falschbeurkundung im Amt ist nur ein Aspekt dessen, was zum täglichen Handwerkszeug der Justiz gehört - natürlich seit dem Bestehen der BRD in keinem einzigen Fall strafrechtlich verfolgt, weil die Ministerien dies untersagen.
Es wäre ja auch dem Märchen des vermeintlichen "Rechtsstaates" wenig zuträglich und geradezu schizophren, wenn die Justiz gegen ihre eigenen Mitarbeiter ermitteln und diese anklagen würde.

Genau das müsste aber passieren. Tut es aber nicht, weil die BRD auf einem hoch korrupten System beruht, dessen tatsächliche Struktur und Funktionalität geradezu genial verschleiert wird. Die BRD ist einer der korruptesten Staaten weltweit.


----------



## Investigator (28 März 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Stammt von März 2007. Die StA weiß also mindestens seit 12 Jahren vermutlich noch weit früher
> von den dubiosen Praktiken. Der Thread beginnt 2005. Die Justiz ist doch kein Rennpferd



Du bringst es - wenn auch sarkastisch aufgegriffen - zutreffend auf den Punkt.

Vermutlich sind die von vielen Geschädigten angezeigten strafbaren Handlungen längst verjährt, weil die Ermittlungsverfahren bereits vor langer Zeit mit absurden Begründungen eingestellt worden sind.

Es wäre ja auch ungemein schwierig bis geradezu "unmöglich" gewesen, als Staatsanwalt mal selbst ein Abo bei einzelnen Seiten dieses Unternehmens abzuschließen, um das betrügerische Vorgehen der Cytainment AG & Co. KG persönlich zu überprüfen und gegebenenfalls unverzüglich Beschlagnahmen anzuordnen und Haftbefehle zu erlassen.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen:

Man kann entweder sau dumm sein oder sich extrem blöd und unfähig stellen.

In vorliegendem Fall trifft offenkundig das Letztere zu, weil einer sachgerechten Aufklärung vermutlich persönliche oder politische Interessen entgegen gestanden haben und in den Kreisen der Hamburger High Society einer dem anderen die Eier krault und erforderlichenfalls Gefälligkeiten ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Investigator (28 März 2019)

Es ist leider nicht möglich, in der BRD gegen Staatsanwaltschaften zu ermitteln und deren Computer, Unterlagen etc. zu beschlagnahmen und durch eine neutrale übergeordnete Instanz zu untersuchen. Wenn das politisch erwünscht wäre, dann wäre das möglich.

Die Frage ist, wer kontrolliert die Kontrollierenden? Die machen, was sie wollen.


----------



## tatortreiniger (31 März 2019)

Sinnlos, sich mit solchen Justizleichen zu beschäftigen. Mittlerweile sind die ergaunerten Gelder genutzt worden um sich Banklizenzen zu ergaunern und als Bankster da weiter zu machen, wo die Justiz sich weigerte zu ermitteln.


----------



## Helmut Mihatsch (27 Juli 2019)

Hallo ich bin auch von Cytainment betroffen

Bei mir wurden seit Aprill 2018 bis Juli 2018  mehrere beträge zwischen 300  und 1100 € von meinem Postbankkonto abgebucht.durch Unitymedia.
Der Veranlasser war Cytainment der sich dabei noch der Firma Cy Civldienste aus Köln bediente. Bevor ich die Sache nachvollziehen konnte war die Sonderrechnung  bereits aus meinem Abrechnungskonto verschwunden.
Bei civildinste habe ich keine Nachricht erhalten. Die haben mir dann die Rufnummer von Cytainment gegeben. Die waren recht freundlich aber ich habe dann Mahnungen bekommen dass ich die Rufnummer  0900 54001030 gewählt hätte was nicht der Fall war.

Könnt Ihr mir konkrete Musterprozessnummern nennen, die gegen Cytainment gelaufen sind.  Ich wäre dafür sehr dankbar


----------



## jupp11 (27 Juli 2019)

Helmut Mihatsch schrieb:


> Bei mir wurden seit Aprill 2018 bis Juli 2018  mehrere beträge zwischen 300  und 1100 € von meinem Postbankkonto abgebucht.durch Unitymedia.
> 
> Könnt Ihr mir konkrete Musterprozessnummern nennen, die gegen Cytainment gelaufen sind.  Ich wäre dafür sehr dankbar


Hol die Lastschriften zurück. Warum willst du klagen? Laß die doch klagen. Unitymedia muß nachweisen, ob die Abbuchungen berechtigt sind.


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2019)

Könnte mit April schon schwierig werden - Stichwort 13-Monatsfrist. Da bliebe dann u.U. nur die harte Tour.









						Rückbuchung einer Lastschrift
					

Ein Ratgeber zum Thema Lastschriften und Lastschriftrückbuchungen: Welche Frist besteht für die Rückbuchung einer Lastschrift?




					www.kanzlei-hollweck.de


----------



## Frank Schwalbe (28 Juli 2019)

Da ich auch von Cytainment betroffen bin möchte ich anfragen wer mir konkrete Musterprozesse und Strafanzeigen gegegn Cytainment nennen kann


----------



## Frank Schwalbe (28 Juli 2019)

Danke Jupp11
Das Geld von Cytainment habe ich auch zurückgeholt.
Der Datenschutz Hessen hatte mir den Anwalt Thomas Hollweck in Berlin empfohlen-. Das lief soweit auch erfolgreich. Jedoch jetzt klagt Cytainment gegen mich. Ich bräuchte ein paar konkrete Nummern von Musterklagen und Strafanzeigen.  bei der STA Hamburg


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2019)

Frank Schwalbe schrieb:


> Jedoch jetzt klagt Cytainment gegen mich.


Würde mich interessieren, wie ein Laden dessen Impressum nur ein Postfach enthält, klagt


----------



## Frank Schwalbe (28 Juli 2019)

Ich bin 2015 in die Partnervermittlung Flirtfair eingetreten. Heute stellt sich heraus dass das mit der Partnervermittlung scheinbar nur Fak ist. Wie viele Partner sind dann da bereits erfolgreich vermittelt worden.
flirtfair ist ein Service von HQ Entertainment in Wien. Ja und vor kurzem erfahren ist HQ Entertainment eine Tochterfirma von Cytainment
Flirtfair gibt die Rufnummer  0900 5401030 - 000  und  001 an. Die verkürzte Nummer 0900 5401030  gehört Cytainment. das sieht aber verdächtig aus


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2019)

Nochmal: Mit welcher (physikalisch) greifbaren  Adresse klagt der Laden?


----------



## Frank Schwalbe (28 Juli 2019)

Hallo Jupp11
Die Klage läuft vor dem Amtsgericht Frankfurt und wird von Kanzlei KSP Hamburg geführt


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2019)

Das beantwortet die Frage nach der Adresse der/des Kläger/in  nicht.


----------



## Frank Schwalbe (28 Juli 2019)

Hallo Jupp11
die   Cytainment AG & Co KG  hat die Adresse Nordkanalstr. 52   20097  Hamburg


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2019)

Frank Schwalbe schrieb:


> Das Geld von Cytainment habe ich auch zurückgeholt.
> Der Datenschutz Hessen hatte mir den Anwalt Thomas Hollweck in Berlin empfohlen-. Das lief soweit auch erfolgreich.



Dann solltest Du jetzt nicht im Alleingang vorgehen. Der Hollweck hat Dich schon einmal rausgekloppt. Also sprich Dich mit ihm ab.
Diese Firmen haben ausgekochte Juristen am Start, da kommst Du ohne Erfahrung nicht weiter.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2019)

Frank Schwalbe schrieb:


> Da ich auch von Cytainment betroffen bin möchte ich anfragen wer mir konkrete Musterprozesse und Strafanzeigen gegegn Cytainment nennen kann


Im WWW kann ich nichts finden. Weder in Verbindung mit Suchbegriffen  Klage, Prozess oder   Urteil.

PS: Hätten die schon Prozesse geführt *und* gewonnen, würden sie das  garantiert an die große Glocke hängen.


----------

